
500,000+ Articles (6% of JSTOR Holdings) Now Free to Anyone in World - yyzyvr
http://infodocket.com/2011/09/07/just-announced-500000-articles-6-of-jstor-holdings-now-free-to-anyone-in-world/
======
0x12
Great now let's have the rest accessible to the general public.

~~~
yyzyvr
Many public libraries offer FREE, remote access to a lot more of the database.
All you need is a library card and you can access 24x7x36 from any web
accessible computer.

